# Please Welcome Dawn to the Veteran Moderator team!



## Janice (May 14, 2006)

Dawn has accepted an invitation to the Veteran Moderator team.  

Dawn really has an attention to detail that I admire. This trait (along with others!) has proven itself to be an asset to the forum. 

Thank you for your service to Specktra Dawn, it's much appreciated!


----------



## beautenoir (May 14, 2006)

congrats doll!


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Hey Dawn, congratulations on making Vet Mod!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2006)

u KNOW how i feel about this


----------



## Wattage (May 14, 2006)

Wooo WEE!! Congrats Dawn!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 14, 2006)

great!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Dawn (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do appreciate it


----------

